# Hoc Non Pereo Habebo Fortior Me



## luciana2

*W*hats the meaning of this phrase? Hoc Non Pereo Habebo, Fortior Me.


----------



## Cagey

Would you please tell us where you saw this?

Context will help us interpret it.


----------



## Epilio

Creo que significa: lo que no me mata, me hace más fuerte (más o menos).

What doesn't kill me, it strengthens me (or makes me stronger).

Approx.


----------



## luciana2

*I* saw it with a picture. *I* dont know the context.


----------



## luciana2

*S*aben si es la traduccion de la frase de *N*ietzsche: 'lo que no me mata, me hace mas fuerte' como dijo *E*pilio*?* *A*lguien esta seguro?


----------



## Cagey

Would you tell us what was in the picture you saw this in? That, too, is context, and may be helpful.

If this is supposed to be a Latin translation of the Nietzsche phrase, it is a very curious one.  At a minimum, the comma seems out of place. 

Here is a thread with a Latin translation of: What does not kill us will make us stronger.


----------



## Hulalessar

There is something about the phrase that does not seem right. It comes across as a not quite successful attempt to translate Nietzsche. Oddly, when I googled the phrase almost all the results seemed to be in Spanish...


----------

